# To those who bought the Bosch 1617EVSPK



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Just a reminder, 

If you just recently bought the Bosch 1617EVSPK router, it might have the emtag on the cord like mine did. It is safe to remove! I did get a response from Bosch and they told me the same thing. "It is safe to remove!" Just make sure it is the "emtag" you are removing and nothing else. It does say "Emtag" on it.

Check out this link! ------> http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=564&highlight=emtag


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Boricua said:


> Just a reminder,
> 
> If you just recently bought the Bosch 1617EVSPK router, it might have the emtag on the cord like mine did. It is safe to remove! I did get a response from Bosch and they told me the same thing. "It is safe to remove!" Just make sure it is the "emtag" you are removing and nothing else. It does say "Emtag" on it.
> 
> Check out this link! ------> http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=564&highlight=emtag


Thank you Sir, I was wondering what that tag was.  It seemed like it was going to be a pain with it on the cord. Glad I found this forum.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

No problem Randy! I knew this thread would help someone out there!


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Boricua said:


> No problem Randy! I knew this thread would help someone out there!


Hello Boricua,

After removing the tag with a screw Driver being careful not to cut into the Cord I was able to break the tag open as you instructed and removed it and tossed it in the garbage.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Good deal Goonman! Yeah, I was so glad when I did the same to mine! I just did it because that piece was always in the way when I had the router installed in the table. It just bothered me having something that should of not been there in the firt place. But you know it was put there for reason. Luckily people like us can take care of stuff like that! Hehehe


----------

